# Executable JAR geht nicht mehr...



## javaner08 (10. Aug 2012)

Hallo,

ich nutzte regelmäßig ein JAR-File, das ich mir mal selbst geschrieben habe (hat was mit Archivierung von WAV-Dateien zu tun). Na jedenfalls bin ich bislang immer so vorgegangen, dass ich im eclipse in dem Projekt einfach immer auf "Export => executable JAR-File" geklickt habe, und schon konnte ich diese Java/SWT-Anwendung außerhalb von eclipse ausführen, wie eben eine "normale" Windows-Anwendung.

Jetzt bin ich von  Java 6 auf Java 7 umgestiegen und von eclipse Ganymede auf eclipse Juno und zu meinem Erstaunen mußte ich feststellen, dass dieses JAR-File nicht mehr ausführbar ist. Wenn ich im explorer drauf klicke, tut sich einfach gar nichts, d.h. ich bekomme auch keine Fehlermeldung o.Ä....

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich hier tun kann ?
JAVA_HOME ist immer noch korrekt auf den Java-6-Ordner eingestellt (der Java-6-Ordner besteht weiterhin, ich habe nichts gelöscht, habe auch immer noch das alte eclipse usw....).


----------



## parabool (10. Aug 2012)

Um ev. Fehlermeldungen zu sehen, starte die jar mal von der Kommandozeile aus bzw. per bat


```
java  -jar deineanwendung.jar
pause
```


----------



## javaner08 (10. Aug 2012)

Danke sehr, parabool, das war eine sehr gute Idee : So konnte ich die Fehlermeldung sehen und dann ist mir auch gleich einiges klar geworden...

Die Fehlermeldung lautet : 
"Exception Unsatisfied LinkError .... cannot load 32-Bit-SWT-Libs on 64-Bit JVM".

d.h. also, obzwar die Umgebungsvariable "JAVA_HOME" nach wie vor auf meine 32-BIt-Java-6-Umgebung "zeigt", wird aus irgendwelchen Gründen (weiß jemand wieso ?) beim Starten des Jar-Files schon die Java-7-Umgebung "gezogen" und das paßt dann eben nicht mit dem SWT-Krams zusammen.

Vorläufige Lösung, oder - wie man üblicherweise im "Büro-Denglisch" sagt - der "Workaround" besteht nun darin, dass ich das JAR-File über eine Batch-Datei starte und dann explizit die alte Java-6-JVM angebe. Dann funktioniert es auch wieder.

Die endgültige Lösung wird dann wohl eher die sein, dass ich das entsprechende Projekt in die eclipse-Juno-Umgebung importiere und dann dort weiter bearbeite... 

Vielleicht fällt jemandem noch ein, weshalb das JAR-File auf Java 7 zugreift, trotz der Java-Home-Einstellung.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und schönen Tag noch... !


----------

